# Rat just had babies!



## jaideavry18 (Dec 20, 2009)

Samara just had babies! What do I do?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Check on all the babies (If Samara will let you) Count how many there are, see how many have milk bands (milk in their stomach, which you will be able to see as their stomaches are transparent) and that they are all warm and responsive. 

Write down the date they were born, so you know when to seperate them (1 day before they turn 5 weeks old) 

Then leave them be, mom will do most of the work for now. You could post looking for homes for them, unless you want to wait until there a bit bigger and you know gender and colors for sure. 

Give mom some scrambled or boiled egg for additional protien.


----------



## mollyzog (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's a good sight all about rat babies and breeding 

http://www.80stoysale.com/ratbreeding.html


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

you can check out the sticky on accidental litters.


----------

